# postfix e header checks per backscatter

## pigreco

Salve, in questi giorni ho avuto dei fenomeni consistenti di backscatter sul mio server. Stavo cercando di implementare un filtro come suggerito dalla documentazione di postfix http://www.postfix.org/BACKSCATTER_README.html#scanner , ma sinceramente ho molte perplessità, questa è una mail di spam:

```
X-Original-To: maurizio@miodominio.com

Delivered-To: maurizio@miodominio.com

Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])

    by mail.miodominio.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 60DC03238029

    for <maurizio@miodominio.com>; Fri,  4 Apr 2008 20:35:36 +0200 (CEST)

X-Virus-Scanned: amavisd-new at miodominio.com

Received: from mail.miodominio.com ([127.0.0.1])

    by localhost (mail.miodominio.com [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)

    with ESMTP id amQsEFkSWc11 for <maurizio@miodominio.com>;

    Fri,  4 Apr 2008 20:35:32 +0200 (CEST)

Received: from ns.mypopserver.net (unknown [66.151.17.230])

    (using TLSv1 with cipher DHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits))

    (No client certificate requested)

    by mail.miodominio.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 634A63238018

    for <maurizio@miodominio.com>; Fri,  4 Apr 2008 20:35:32 +0200 (CEST)

Received: (qmail 6375 invoked for bounce); 4 Apr 2008 13:34:56 -0500

Date: 4 Apr 2008 13:34:56 -0500

From: MAILER-DAEMON@ns.mypopserver.net

To: maurizio@miodominio.com

Subject: failure notice

Message-Id: <20080404183532.634A63238018@mail.miodominio.com>
```

e questa una comune mail che posso riecevere tramite il mio server di posta:

```
Return-Path: <mittente@tiscali.it>

X-Original-To: maurizio@miodominio.com

Delivered-To: maurizio@miodominio.com

Received: from localhost (localhost [127.0.0.1])

    by mail.miodominio.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id 6D9FD3238206

    for <maurizio@miodominio.com>; Fri,  1 Feb 2008 17:12:48 +0000 (GMT)

X-Virus-Scanned: amavisd-new at miodominio.com

Received: from mail.miodominio.com ([127.0.0.1])

    by localhost (mail.miodominio.com [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)

    with ESMTP id XFyniXail053 for <maurizio@miodominio.com>;

    Fri,  1 Feb 2008 17:12:44 +0000 (GMT)

Received: from averell.tiscali.it (averell.tiscali.it [213.205.33.55])

    by mail.miodominio.com (Postfix) with ESMTP id A04E4323807E

    for <maurizio@miodominio.com>; Fri,  1 Feb 2008 17:12:44 +0000 (GMT)

Received: from marco (62.11.121.199) by averell.tiscali.it (7.3.130)

        id 47A32F92000133A8 for maurizio@miodominio.com; Fri, 1 Feb 2008 18:12:09 +0100

Message-ID: <00e201c864f5$93f10330$c7790b3e@marco>

From: <mittente@tiscali.it>

To: <maurizio@miodominio.com>
```

aggiungo che la sintassi pcre e egexp mi rimangono piuttosto ostiche, ma non capisco come evitare che venagano filtrate anche le mail corrette dato che il 'Received' sono vari e alcuni aggiunti dall'antivirus sia come localhost che come miodominio.com.

C'è qualcuno così gentile da darmi un amano per capire come risolvere la cosa?

grazie in anticipo

----------

